

Show HN: Find people nearby to Yo  - yopeoplefinder

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yopeoplefinder.appspot.com enables you to find people to Yo. Comments and feedback welcome :)
======
thegeomaster
The link in the footer to JustYo.co doesn't work.

Neither do links to JustYo.co/username, as far as I can tell. I haven't used
the app so the link may have significance to the app even though it doesn't
show anything in the browser, in that case I apologize.

~~~
yopeoplefinder
Hey thanks for the feedback - the link in the footer should now work.

You must have the app installed in order to add users, maybe this should be
clearer.

~~~
thegeomaster
Yeah, of course, that's a given, I just thought that clicking on the username
link without the app installed would at least show something else instead of
the Yo landing page. Not a big issue, I wouldn't expect the Yo website to be
polished or overly functional, so it's ok :)

------
yopeoplefinder
Clickable:
[http://yopeoplefinder.appspot.com](http://yopeoplefinder.appspot.com)

